# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  WTF is this annoying "New Post Quote" that has suddenly appeared?

## Rushy

And how can I turn it off before it drives me nuts?

----------


## ebf

Where on the site at you seeing it Rushy ?

----------


## Rushy

It comes up in the "Notifications" area at the top of the screen where new private messages etc are alerted

----------


## Gibo

There's a new tag thingy too, shows up by peoples avatars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## 308

Settings>my profile> untick all boxes allowing email alerts> save changes


It is a silly feature

----------


## Rushy

> Settings>my profile> untick all boxes allowing email alerts> save changes
> 
> 
> It is a silly feature


Thanks 308 I will give that a go.  I have been getting the email alerts on this so that is probably the issue.  I must have inadvertently turned it on

----------


## Rushy

> Settings>my profile> untick all boxes allowing email alerts> save changes
> 
> 
> It is a silly feature


The only thing that i could find that has email alerts enabled is private messaging and friend requests.

----------


## Rushy

I have turned off the PM email notification but am still getting emails about being quoted.  Fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck.

----------


## Dundee

Don't quote any one Rushy problem solved :Grin:

----------


## geezejonesy

fkn more rain here still 
more this wk than we had all august& sept

----------


## Gibo

> fkn more rain here still 
> more this wk than we had all august& sept


Drove to Hawera and back yesterday mate, terrible driving weather! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## geezejonesy

you shoulda said   coulda called in for a brew I  was in stfd most of the day

----------


## Spanners

Will have a look
Couple changes made yesterday and could be a  gremlin

----------


## Rushy

> Will have a look
> Couple changes made yesterday and could be a  gremlin


Thanks Spanners

----------


## Gibo

Im getting them too when ever someone quotes my post. Email and notification 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Gibo

> you shoulda said   coulda called in for a brew I  was in stfd most of the day


Would have loved too but it was a massive day! Next time I'm down for a couple of days i will give you a hola. Magnum sports is a good shop to spend some coin in too  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## geezejonesy

same     as above      dundee you are on the money stop quoting !!!!!!     
also think it happen if someone quotes you ????

----------


## geezejonesy

dave s a good bugga  rite into his shooting and reloading  plenty of stock usually

----------


## Rushy

Spanners, I am not sure whether this is a problem of my own creation (because I have been dicking around in "Settings") but now I can   only see threads that have been update or posted since I was last in whereas previously I could see all threads going back several pages.  Being as technical as the hole in a doughnut I should have probably have just left shit alone.

----------


## madjon_

Grunts, no suprises there :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Spanners, I am not sure whether this is a problem of my own creation (because I have been dicking around in "Settings") but now I can   only see threads that have been update or posted since I was last in whereas previously I could see all threads going back several pages.  Being as technical as the hole in a doughnut I should have probably have just left shit alone.


Heres another quote for you mate  :Psmiley:  enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Rushy

> Grunts, no suprises there


I prefer "former infantryman" Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Rushy

> Heres another quote for you mate  enjoy


Arsewipe! You will keep.

----------


## Gibo

> Arsewipe! You will keep.


???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Gibo

> Arsewipe! You will keep.


 :Psmiley: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Gibo

> Arsewipe! You will keep.


Ha ha ha!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Spanners

> Spanners, I am not sure whether this is a problem of my own creation (because I have been dicking around in "Settings") but now I can   only see threads that have been update or posted since I was last in whereas previously I could see all threads going back several pages.  Being as technical as the hole in a doughnut I should have probably have just left shit alone.


Nope - it was my doing last night - the notification of quotes - fixed now
however you will get one when I mention you in a post   @Rushy  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Nope - it was my doing last night - the notification of quotes - fixed now
> however you will get one when I mention you in a post   @Rushy


Thanks Spanners.  Just got two of them.  I would lay you odds that our member from TePuke will now mention my name in 100 posts just to piss me off.

----------


## Toby

@Rushy 

I wonder if I can do it

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy 
> 
> I wonder if I can do it


This should give you a hint Toby.  "PRICK"

----------


## Eion

> This should give you a hint Toby.  "PRICK"


If you didn't say so much of note Rushy people wouldn't need to quote you. Be the gray man, every infanteer knows that.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> I have turned off the PM email notification but am still getting emails about being quoted.  Fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck.


dOES THE FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK HELP?

----------


## Rushy

> dOES THE FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK HELP?


Of course it does Maca.  Most therapeutic.  You should try it.

----------


## Spanners

Fixed now?

----------


## geezejonesy

@ Rushy   hmmmm

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk now Free

----------


## geezejonesy

@ Rushy testing 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk now Free

----------


## geezejonesy

@ Rushy  not from waikato  but  enjoy  shit stirring

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk now Free

----------


## Toby

@Rushy haha

----------


## Gibo

So this is the tagged count below avatar thingee 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Eion

> @Rushy haha


Oh I think I see Toby is it
 @Rushy not @ Rushy?

----------


## Gibo

> Toby is it
>  @Rushy not @ Rushy?


Now your it @Eion !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Eion

Well that backfired... FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK

----------


## geezejonesy

@Rushy bugga don't think that those worked

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk now Free

----------


## Rushy

> Fixed now?


Thank you Spanners.  Ignoring these other nongs

----------


## Spanners

> Thank you Spanners.  Ignoring these other nongs


Sweet as @Rushy

----------


## Rushy

> Sweet as @Rushy


Ha ha ha ha good on ya.

----------


## falconhell

@Rushy  did it work?

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy  did it work?


Yes damn it.

----------


## Nibblet

Did it end up raining @Rushy

----------


## Gibo

> Did it end up raining  @Rushy


It rained where i was if you care @Rushy  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## geezejonesy

@falconhell just quick test of h
HW ,s 243.  It liked the 38gr s I loaded  at this stage

----------


## Gibo

> Some of you were leaving a space when you typed @ Rushy. Its @Rushy.


We have sassed his data with all this tagging!! Hes gone off to sulk  :Wink:

----------


## Wildman

@Rushy

----------


## Wildman

Wow you dont even have to make the R a capital...

----------


## Toby

poor @Rushy

----------


## Dundee

> Forum Admin. Flat out.


 @Rushy

----------


## BRADS

@Dundee  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Dundee

Wtf you on about@Brads :Killzonesmiley:   I think our good forum mate @Rushy might be needing some of these :Killzonesmiley:  :Killzonesmiley:  :Killzonesmiley:  :Killzonesmiley: 

 :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## Toby

@BRADS ?

Woo mine worked, I think you gotta make sure no other characters touch

----------


## Dundee

> @BRADS ?
> 
> Woo mine worked, I think you gotta make sure no other characters touch


I am not into touching male characters @Toby  :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

Ha!

----------


## Rushy

> We have sassed his data with all this tagging!! Hes gone off to sulk


No just taking the missus to the airport gibo she has gone to Europe for a month.  You buggers have been fair playing up.  I had about 20 fucking emails when I got home.  Who thought up this ?

----------


## Gibo

> No just taking the missus to the airport gibo she has gone to Europe for a month.  You buggers have been fair playing up.  I had about 20 fucking emails when I got home.  Who thought up this ?


Our world leading, cutting edge admin team  :Wink:  
We will be thanking them when all our inboxes need flushing daily  :Wink: 

Nah its quite usefull if used correctly, an important post can be picked up by a member if they are seldom online,
Cunt for the rest of us whores though  :Psmiley:

----------


## TimeRider

Cos I'm nice  :ORLY:     @Rushy 

Ha! It worked  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> Cos I'm nice     @Rushy 
> 
> Ha! It worked


I am sure that you are TimeRider

----------


## Spanners

Ok now we understand how it works ill get rid of all the emails for everyone  @Rushy  @Dundee

Some fine tuning to do but we'll get there.
Stats are under community tab up top

----------


## Rushy

Ha ha ha ha fantastic

----------


## Dundee

Ok :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## PerazziSC3

@Rushy 32 now

----------


## Toby

Old MacDonald had a farm

E, I, E, I, O!

And on his farm he had a @Rushy 

E, I, E, I O!

With a @Rushy , @Rushy here
And a @Rushy , @Rushy there
Here a @Rushy there a @Rushy
Everywhere a @Rushy @Rushy 

Old MacDonald had a farm

E, I, E, O

----------


## Rushy

> Old MacDonald had a farm
> 
> E, I, E, I, O!
> 
> And on his farm he had a @Rushy 
> 
> E, I, E, I O!
> 
> With a @Rushy , @Rushy here
> ...


What have you been drinking Toby?

----------


## Toby

> What have you been drinking Toby?


Steinlager @Rushy

----------


## Gibo

Is this gag still going @Rushy?

----------


## Dundee

Give the man a break :Grin:

----------


## Barefoot

> Is this gag still going


The other 2858 members of the forum are over it  :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

Break @Rushy . WTF

----------


## Maca49

Up @Barefoot .2858 boring buggers :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

> Give the man a break


Dundee the measure of a good man is to be able to take what is dished out by other forum members and then step up and dish it back better.  The notebook is out and names have been taken.

----------


## Toby

> Dundee the measure of a good man is to be able to take what is dished out by other forum members and then step up and dish it back better.  The notebook is out and names have been taken.


Memory not what it used to be?

----------


## Nibblet

> Old MacDonald had a farm
> 
> E, I, E, I, O!
> 
> And on his farm he had a @Rushy 
> 
> E, I, E, I O!
> 
> With a @Rushy , @Rushy here
> ...


That is pure gold!!! You sir have won the internets

----------


## Nibblet

@Toby, @Toby, @Toby, @Toby 
Im begging of you please don't take my man  @Toby, @Toby, @Toby, @Toby 
Please don't take him just because you can 
Your beauty is beyond compare 
With flaming locks of auburn hair 
With ivory skin and eyes of emerald green 
Your smile is like a breath of spring 
Your voice is soft like summer rain 
And I cannot compete with you, @Toby 

He talks about you in his sleep 
There's nothing I can do to keep 
From crying when he calls your name, @Toby 

And I can easily understand 
How you could easily take my man 
But you don't know what he means to me, @Toby 
 @Toby, @Toby, @Toby, @Toby 
Im begging of you please don't take my man  @Toby, @Toby, @Toby, @Toby 
Please don't take him just because you can 

You could have your choice of men 
But I could never love again 
Hes the only one for me, @Toby 

I had to have this talk with you 
My happiness depends on you 
And whatever you decide to do, @Toby 
 @Toby, @Toby, @Toby, @Toby 
Im begging of you please don't take my man  @Toby, @Toby, @Toby, @Toby 
Please don't take him even though you can  @Toby, @Toby

----------


## Rushy

> Memory not what it used to be?


No Toby my memory is fine, I just find that when getting even a reference to the number of daggers next to the name in a notebook brings the right influences to the deviousness of the retaliation.

----------


## Toby

> @Toby, @Toby, @Toby, @Toby 
> Im begging of you please don't take my man  @Toby, @Toby, @Toby, @Toby 
> Please don't take him just because you can 
> Your beauty is beyond compare 
> With flaming locks of auburn hair 
> With ivory skin and eyes of emerald green 
> Your smile is like a breath of spring 
> Your voice is soft like summer rain 
> And I cannot compete with you, @Toby 
> ...



Haha only gave me me one notifaction thank god

----------


## Nibblet

> Haha only gave me me one notifaction thank god


Oh well that was a waste of effort.

----------


## Toby

I might have a whirl at a poem soon

----------


## Nibblet

> I might have a whirl at a poem soon


Stienlager, Its not how were drinking, its what were drinking

----------


## Gibo

> I might have a whirl at a poem soon


Dr Seuss is good inspiration for getting all poetic and shit Tobes  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Stienlager, Its not how were drinking, its what were drinking


And in Toby's case he is drinking shite

----------


## Toby

@Nibblet has a friend, his name is   @Rushy
They met this young lady and her name was   @Dougie 
Not long after that and   @Gibo turned up, they all decided that it was time for a hunt
While out in the bush, looking for a deer
They found a scruffy   @mucko , enjoying a beer
He got off his ass and tagged along behind, but to their disappointment, all that they'll find
Was a man named   @Neckshot having a piss when out on the river they saw   @veitnamcam having a fish.

All these bush buggers arrived at the hut, to enjoy a good feed
Prepared by   @Maca49 and his trusty young stead 

Good ole   @phillipgr the pie making man was yelling at   @Barefoot to get off the can
Because there was another fellow and his name was   @gimp , the poor bloody bastard was busting for a shit
Running to the dunny with shit paper at hand he tripped over   @Tussock laying on the track

Now these guys had it pretty bloody hard, as the only deer spotted was at 1000yrds
Where the hell's   @BRADS was heard at the back , or even @Kiwi Greg and this was a fact

I'm sick of writing now and need another beer, so a stieny for me now... Cheers!

----------


## Rushy

Toby you have far to much time on your hands.

----------


## Toby

> Toby you have far to much time on your hands.


I agree

----------


## Maca49

Your one sick puppy Toby

----------


## Dundee

That was funny Toby and Nibblet :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha sweet rhyme mate  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Results are..................................... :Grin: 

Statistics - NZ Hunting and Shooting Forums

----------


## Dundee

And if ya understand that shit ya been drinking Steinys :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Toby

> And if ya understand that shit ya been drinking Steinys


Red wine now.

----------


## Dundee

> Red wine now.


Far Canal Woman :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Toby

Deink nough and its alright

----------


## Dundee

pffffffffffft leave it for the ladies :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Bottles empty back on tthe steinys watchy the rugby on prime. Redeem man points eh @Dundee

----------


## Dundee

That shit kicks in slow rugby finished 15 minutes ago @Toby

----------


## Toby

It was pretty boring. Watch american guns now

----------


## TimeRider

Bwahaha, my eyes are wet now!

----------


## TimeRider

> @Toby, @Toby, @Toby, @Toby 
> Im begging of you please don't take my man  @Toby, @Toby, @Toby, @Toby 
> Please don't take him just because you can 
> Your beauty is beyond compare 
> With flaming locks of auburn hair 
> With ivory skin and eyes of emerald green 
> Your smile is like a breath of spring 
> Your voice is soft like summer rain 
> And I cannot compete with you, @Toby 
> ...


 :Wtfsmilie:  I just showed this to G#2 and she starts singing it! LOL

Now I'm regretting it  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Rushy

> I just showed this to G#2 and she starts singing it! LOL
> 
> Now I'm regretting it


Was she as good as the original TR?

----------


## gadgetman

> Was she as good as the original TR?


Well what I'm shocked at is the fact that @Nibblet does not want @Toby to steal HIS MAN!

----------


## Toby

> Well what I'm shocked at is the fact that @Nibblet does not want @Toby to steal HIS MAN!


Nibbler is safe there

----------


## gadgetman

> Nibbler is safe there


Sounds like an insecure worry.  :Wink:

----------

